# BATTLEFIELD 3 EDITION LIMITÉE sur imac 27



## jeanluc9266 (28 Octobre 2011)

bonjours a tous

pour ceux qui se poserait la question et si cela peut rendre service  oui sur imac avec une carte HD 5750 on peut y jouer et c'est franchement super beau comme jeux  voir la petite vidéo http://youtu.be/clCTbdree4I


----------



## nifex (28 Octobre 2011)

Sympa la demo !

Perso je vais y jouer sur xbox 360 des que la fnac voudra bien envoyer ma commande :rateau:


----------



## jeanluc9266 (28 Octobre 2011)

vue l énorme succès ils on eu des problème de serveur , perso j ai rien rencontré comme problème mais franchement quel beau jeux


----------



## olaf1966 (28 Octobre 2011)

Et c'est un jeu sur mac? :hein:


----------



## jeanluc9266 (29 Octobre 2011)

non pas du tout avec bootcamp et windows7


----------



## SpY_be (29 Octobre 2011)

Peut tu nous donner des info sur les réglages dans BF3 ? (résolution, qualité graphique, etc)

J'ai un imac 2.93 / 8gb ram / HD5750 et je le trouve moche en full screen. Je suis obligé de jouer en fenetré pour que ça ressemble à kkchose


----------



## olaf1966 (29 Octobre 2011)

jeanluc9266 a dit:


> non pas du tout avec bootcamp et windows7



Jeu sur Mac. Si, il y a des jeux sur Mac OS X ! La preuve dans ce forum. 
Pour les jeux sous Windows (via Bootcamp, Crossover etc... ), voir le forum "Windows sur Mac".


----------



## jeanluc9266 (30 Octobre 2011)

SpY_be a dit:


> Peut tu nous donner des info sur les réglages dans BF3 ? (résolution, qualité graphique, etc)
> 
> J'ai un imac 2.93 / 8gb ram / HD5750 et je le trouve moche en full screen. Je suis obligé de jouer en fenetré pour que ça ressemble à kkchose




je change rien lol je laisse en 2560/1440 en 60Hz 

après je met dans qualité graphique "auto" et je joue en plein écran


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2011)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Jeu sur Mac. Si, il y a des jeux sur Mac OS X ! La preuve dans ce forum.
> Pour les jeux sous Windows (via Bootcamp, Crossover etc... ), voir le forum "Windows sur Mac".



Merci 

On déménage.


----------



## Whypaout (31 Octobre 2011)

Salut Jean-luc,

J'ai exactement la même config que toi mais j'ai pas du tout le même résultat. En 2560/1440, je trouve que c'est bourré de latences. Surtout au niveau de la cible.

J'essaye depuis 3 jours d'installé les derniers drivers de l'ati 5750 ( voir post " driver ati 5750 non détecté " ) mais pas moyen, je reste collé au drivers d'origine du cd bootcamp.

As tu réussi à installer les derniers drivers ? les miens datent du 04/2010


----------



## jonas971 (31 Octobre 2011)

Whypaout a dit:


> Salut Jean-luc,
> 
> J'ai exactement la même config que toi mais j'ai pas du tout le même résultat. En 2560/1440, je trouve que c'est bourré de latences. Surtout au niveau de la cible.
> 
> ...



 As tu essayer de faire la mise à jour des pilotes graphique avec windows update?


----------



## Whypaout (31 Octobre 2011)

yep j'ai fait toutes les mise à jours nécessaire


----------



## jeanluc9266 (31 Octobre 2011)

Whypaout a dit:


> Salut Jean-luc,
> 
> J'ai exactement la même config que toi mais j'ai pas du tout le même résultat. En 2560/1440, je trouve que c'est bourré de latences. Surtout au niveau de la cible.
> 
> ...




je te met ma config 













http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=111031092636105166.png

pour les pilotes quant j ai installer le jeux il ma demander automatiquement d installer un pilote ce que j ai fait , mais pendant l installation une fenêtre a surgit pas compatible j ai appuyer sur la croix rouge et l installation a continuer , a t il installer le pilote franchement je sais pas , une fois installer le jeux via origin il te demande d installer un petit plugin  a savoir que j ai installer windows 7 64 bits et non le 32 bits plus smcfancontrol et honnêtement une très très belle qualité , j espère que cela t aidera 







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

après une petite recherche je pense que tu doit tourner en 32 bits alors qu il faut du 64 bits pour _Battlefield 3  

petite chose que j ai remarquer certain serveur marche mal et d autre super nickel je suis même tombé sur un ou en pleine parti ils on fermer pour résoudre le problème , __Battlefield 3 est un jeu très lourd et certain serveur suive mal  
_


----------

